# Hori to release 'Daemon X Machina' grip controller



## Oleboy555 (Jun 13, 2019)

that's pretty sweet


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't give a single piss about Daemon X Machina, but wow that's a nice controller.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2019)

T H I C C

As long as they have basic rumble I'm interested.  Would be nice if they were closer to $30, though.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 13, 2019)

The only real shame for me here is the lack of motion controls. Everything else seems pretty minor, here's hoping it comes west, definitely interested!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 13, 2019)

That game is releasing on the same day as Borderlands 3. Pretty sure what me and many others would pick to buy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 13, 2019)

Can Hori release a back scratcher? I need that, sometimes I itch when I play games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2019)

hori should release a gaming alarm clock, that way i can get to my work early


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2019)

I've been screaning for a while now that a proper gripped Joycon would be awesome.

Shame they aren't wireless too, but They look like they could be pretty decent for portable mode.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 13, 2019)

damn that is one thicc ass controller


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> That game is releasing on the same day as Borderlands 3. Pretty sure what me and many others would pick to buy.


I'll be buying Daemon, pirating BL3 because it's exclusive to the Chinese spyware store.  Also because they dicked over Claptrap's voice actor.  Randy Pitchford is human garbage, he and Sweeney definitely deserve each other.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 13, 2019)

In handheld mode does gyro sensing still happen in games like Breath of the Wild by using the gyro within the actual Switch system?  Because the lack of gyro aiming would be the only thing missing from making me want these controllers, but if games natively handle gyro in handheld through the Switch directly, then this wouldn't even matter.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'll be buying Daemon, pirating BL3 because it's exclusive to the Chinese spyware store.  Also because they dicked over Claptrap's voice actor.  Randy Pitchford is human garbage, he and Sweeney definitely deserve each other.


I've never understood the 'moral pirates'. Like sure if you don't wanna pay for a game, whatever, but hiding behind weak motives as if it'll make a difference is pathetic. If you're gonna boycott the game, boycott it.


----------



## kumikochan (Jun 13, 2019)

pricing is ridicilous


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 13, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> I've never understood the 'moral pirates'. Like sure if you don't wanna pay for a game, whatever, but hiding behind weak motives as if it'll make a difference is pathetic. If you're gonna boycott the game, boycott it.


Well, yeah. That's what he said he will do.

His post doesn't tell me he is trying to excuse himself for pirating, but instead trying to explain his reasons.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2019)

that's pretty cool but i hardly ever play in handheld mode.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2019)

This is cool for the people that wanted, but it is a shame that we don't have full 3rd party controllers.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> I've never understood the 'moral pirates'. Like sure if you don't wanna pay for a game, whatever, but hiding behind weak motives as if it'll make a difference is pathetic. If you're gonna boycott the game, boycott it.


You can believe my motives are weak, I honestly don't care.  I refuse to give money to companies who mandate 16-hour work days (Epic) and/or companies that don't pay their voice actors (Gearbox).  I might not even install the game for a long time, I'm not that eager to play it.  Basically just pirating it out of spite.


----------



## Immortallix (Jun 13, 2019)

This is a wait til its $20 for me. All I want is a proper D-pad joy-con with rumble and a battery in it so its not constantly sucking off the Switch. At least stick placement is a lot better on these than the joy-cons.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> T H I C C
> 
> As long as they have basic rumble I'm interested.  Would be nice if they were closer to $30, though.


frankly speaking the HD rumble feature is rather gimmicky and I can hardly feel the rumble at all.
Even the Wii remote has better rumble


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2019)

what i argue with nintendo switch fanboy is exactly the fact that hd rumble does not feel that strong in comparison with the wii remote, which doesnt have good rumble either. They say that hd rumble is essential and if not they cannot enjoy the game


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> frankly speaking the HD rumble feature is rather gimmicky and I can hardly feel the rumble at all.
> Even the Wii remote has better rumble


Very few games even utilize it beyond the basic rumble, which is too bad.  The utilization of HD rumble in Fast RMX is strong as hell.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Very few games even utilize it beyond the basic rumble, which is too bad.  The utilization of HD rumble in Fast RMX is strong as hell.


True enough. It's saddening to see that many games out there don't make proper use of it.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jun 13, 2019)

Missed opportunity not having proper triggers. Pretty spendy considering the lack of features.


----------



## burial (Jun 13, 2019)

I keep throwing a $100 bill at my screen but nothing happens...

HELP?


Wait... no gyro? Thats a huge mistake.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 13, 2019)

This may one day be a big collector's items.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Jun 14, 2019)

I'll vouch for Hori d-pads, but I can't imagine this being any more comfortable than a whole lot of the grips already available. The analog sticks may be an improvement though.


----------



## EpochWon (Jun 14, 2019)

I was waiting for a 3rd party controller that actually didnt destroy my hands


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 14, 2019)

they look nice, but eh. Missing some features I'd like having.


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 14, 2019)

I already bought Hori's previous, smaller, left pad replacement just to have the directional pad. If you don't have one, get one. They're only $20!

This one LOOKS great, but it won't fit in my carrying case. And there probably won't be any other cases to fit this one. Taking the switch on the go is one of the main reasons for handheld mode, so it needs some type of protection.


----------



## swosho (Jun 14, 2019)

Surprised I haven't seen this style of third-party joy-cons until now.


----------



## Milenko (Jun 14, 2019)

All I've ever wanted was:
Better sticks
Bigger buttons
Dpad

This is amazing


----------



## LoganK93 (Jun 14, 2019)

And here I am waiting for someone to make a 3rd party controller that isn't stripped of every fucking feature.


----------



## burial (Jun 14, 2019)

I am in need of some new Joycons....any suggestions? Dpad and grips and gyro a must.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 14, 2019)

It's a little pricey for my tastes, and the lack of wireless is a bit of a dealbreaker for me. Their size is also an issue, considering that they definitely wouldn't fit in my portable switch case. I also would at least hope they have a proper pivoting d-pad.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> You can believe my motives are weak, I honestly don't care.  I refuse to give money to companies who mandate 16-hour work days (Epic) and/or companies that don't pay their voice actors (Gearbox).  I might not even install the game for a long time, I'm not that eager to play it.  Basically just pirating it out of spite.


I think their point is that you're just half-assing your own cause - instead of actually making a statement and refusing to do anything with the game, you're picking the most convenient option and still pretend it's some sort of rebel move.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I think their point is that you're just half-assing your own cause - instead of actually making a statement and refusing to do anything with the game, you're picking the most convenient option and still pretend it's some sort of rebel move.


I never claimed that my actions were any more rebellious than anybody else picking and choosing where to spend their money.  Nor did I choose to limit my own purchasing options when it comes to all this exclusivity bullshit.  Piracy rates are naturally going to correspond with the number of anti-consumer practices being employed in the gaming industry.  The fact that Epic and Gearbox don't even treat their own employees right makes the decision that much easier.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 14, 2019)

i love paying almost full price for a knockoff


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 14, 2019)

Wait, it says that they have no battery whatsoever, so is this going to be another situation like with the D-Pad joy-con they released where it sucks up battery from the Switch itself in order for it to be functional, and it's going to be two of them at that, with how short the Switch's battery life is already, not to mention it's lack of compatibility with Switch carrying cases, most likely?

I mean, I would LOVE an actual D-pad for these controllers as opposed to the buttons that try to emulate the Sony design, but just don't have what it takes to be a d-pad that feels comfortable. As a fighting game nut, this would be cool for OTG if it weren't for the battery problem.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LoganK93 said:


> And here I am waiting for someone to make a 3rd party controller that isn't stripped of every fucking feature.



Unfortunately, Hori hasn't released a 6-button controller with two analog sticks yet AND an option to switch the shoulder button assignments. I would love them to, but I realize that in the real world, costs have to be cut. Perhaps one day though!

That being said, I like the D-Pad on the Genesis 6-button a lot better than their d-pad!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 14, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I think their point is that you're just half-assing your own cause - instead of actually making a statement and refusing to do anything with the game, you're picking the most convenient option and still pretend it's some sort of rebel move.



I just think it is edgy and annoying.  Why bother talking if you are going to insist that you aren't saying anything?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't want to buy new joycons because the Switch Mini might be announced next year but in the meantime this will make handheld mode way more comfortable for me


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 14, 2019)

Looks nice. Finally a proper solution for offset sticks/D-pad. It's too bad they're missing features, because if they worked wirelessly and had gyros, I could happily have them permanently attached to my Switch. I do sometimes use the JoyCons wirelessly though, and I play Splatoon, so it's no good for me.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 14, 2019)

So they really think this game will sell well?

Reminds me of Resident Evil Revelations on 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2019)

Wait wait wait...
Joycons are 80€...And this thing is 58€ ?

Sweet !


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> So they really think this game will sell well?
> 
> Reminds me of Resident Evil Revelations on 3DS.


I doubt anyone is expecting Pokemon or Zelda-level sales out of it, but there's definitely a market out there for mech games with a focus on customization.  I think the aesthetic is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Dan-the-Rebirth (Jun 14, 2019)

I love the look of that thing. I only wonder how stable it will be even the light joycons have a slight wobble... Anyways motion control would be great. And has it no rumble or no HD rumble?

Wonder what moders can do with that ting


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2019)

tabzer said:


> I just think it is edgy and annoying.  Why bother talking if you are going to insist that you aren't saying anything?


Where did I insist that I was saying nothing?  I'm saying that people should probably avoid supporting publishers/developers who engage in unethical business practices.  Y'know, unless they want to see more unethical business practices across the gaming industry.  Not a complicated concept.  Piracy is just another means to that same end, especially if people who would've otherwise bought the game pirate it instead.

Keep in mind I haven't pirated anything for the better part of a decade, and I spend a ton of money building my game libraries.  If not for Fortnite kiddies stealing their parents' credit cards to fund the misadventures of Tim Sweeney, PC gaming wouldn't be in this predicament, and I wouldn't be dusting off my eye-patch and peg leg.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 14, 2019)

*Batman* "Who the fuck stole my switch idea?" Looks nice but it will be hard to replace custom joycons.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 14, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Piracy is just another means to that same end



Lol, no it's not. That's an excuse.  If you don't want to see unethical busines spread, you have to put a light on it.  Not make it about something else, like an argument for piracy.  You are conflating issues, which makes your disapproval of aforementioned "ethical choices" look disingenuous.  You seem like you are saying something, but you aren't.

Also, simply not buying a product doesn't make the practice behind it go away either.


----------



## Issac (Jun 14, 2019)

burial said:


> I keep throwing a $100 bill at my screen but nothing happens...
> 
> HELP?
> 
> ...


Throw it my way instead! 

But in all seriousness. These grips looks great in my opinion, but lacks the features I want.
Gyro and batteries. I wish I could use them just like joycons.

HD rumble isn't a big deal, to be honest I haven't noticed any difference in the games I've played compared to regular rumble... And the IR thing isn't used in any of the games I've been interested in so far, so that's also not a big deal.

Price is fair IMO because Hori tend to have good quality when it comes to controllers, just sad it lacks battery and gyro.


----------



## Burorī (Jun 14, 2019)

...and it's never gonna release outside of Japan


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 14, 2019)

Burorī said:


> ...and it's never gonna release outside of Japan



It's already listed on amazon US though - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T5QKKVP/

Buying this stuff ASAP, I need it. IDGAF about the extra "features" of the joycons. They suck as individual joysticks, I hate gyro/rumble, and have no use for NFC. Since I mostly play the Switch in portable mode, this is a godsend.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 14, 2019)

Is a 3rd party joy con that actually can connect wirelessly to much to ask for.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 14, 2019)

AlexMCS said:


> It's already listed on amazon US though - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T5QKKVP/
> 
> Buying this stuff ASAP, I need it. IDGAF about the extra "features" of the joycons. They suck as individual joysticks, I hate gyro/rumble, and have no use for NFC. Since I mostly play the Switch in portable mode, this is a godsend.


Ooooh this is a good sign! Gonna have to keep an eye on UK Amazon, otherwise I'll be importing!


----------



## Nekomaru (Jun 14, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Ooooh this is a good sign! Gonna have to keep an eye on UK Amazon, otherwise I'll be importing!


Amazon US ships them to Europe in case they're not official (still I don't remember a case of a Hori Switch product not available locally here in Germany, they're normally available at every major retailer). I was considering the Satisfye grip since it's not available in EU but I find USD 35 (including shipment and estimated customs) for a piece of plastic unreasonable.


----------



## Dante2405 (Jun 14, 2019)

Do want!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 14, 2019)

i don't play in handheld mode...but...but i still want this. what's going on?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2019)

tabzer said:


> Lol, no it's not. That's an excuse. If you don't want to see unethical busines spread, you have to put a light on it. Not make it about something else, like an argument for piracy.


That's exactly what I'm doing, shining a light on it.  My point being that if shining a light on it drives more people to piracy instead of giving these unethical companies their money, that's a win for the cause if you're looking at the bigger picture instead of trying to be reductionist.



tabzer said:


> You are conflating issues, which makes your disapproval of aforementioned "ethical choices" look disingenuous. You seem like you are saying something, but you aren't.


It's completely disingenuous to suggest these issues aren't intertwined.  If people have the self-control to boycott unethical companies without playing any of the games they've made exclusive, more power to them.  For those that don't have that kind of self-control, I'd rather see them pirate those games.  Understand?  I'm suggesting piracy as a last resort, not a first choice.



tabzer said:


> Also, simply not buying a product doesn't make the practice behind it go away either.


Not without a significant portion of people boycotting it, you're correct.  I can only control my own actions, and in the meantime hope that other people realize supporting unethical business practices is bad for the gaming industry as a whole.


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Jun 14, 2019)

LoL that game isn't even on my radar - but "HELLO" awesomeness controllers!


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 15, 2019)

Should be 35 ....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2019)

The controller looks like something I would probably get at half that price.
Regarding the game, I am still not convinced. Actually, I didn't really like what I saw though I wanted to.
I am also not interested in Borderlands 3. Meh for both games.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 15, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's completely disingenuous to suggest these issues aren't intertwined.



No it's not.  People do not pirate software because they feel businesses are unethical.  What a stupid insinuation.  People pirate the game because they want the game and don't want to pay the money.  You're so blind to your own corrupted grandstanding.  It's pathetic.

You only validate my point about diverting the attention to the technicalities of piracy away from the awareness of "bad practice"


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2019)

tabzer said:


> No it's not. People do not pirate software because they feel businesses are unethical.


Now you're just misinterpreting what I'm saying on purpose.  I never claimed that was the reason the majority of people engage in piracy, I only suggested piracy as an alternative to buying games from unethical companies, and that's assuming people feel the need to play them at all.



tabzer said:


> People pirate the game because they want the game and don't want to pay the money.


I guess you've missed the entire EGS controversy then, or are being intentionally dense.  It's not all about the money.  In any case, this conversation is going nowhere fast and at this point you're just trying to drag it into the mud.  I'm not going to continue to engage in pedantic hair splitting, so good day to you.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks nice but i'll never trust third party controllers. They're priced in a way that means they could very well be quality, but who knows. Glad they at least didn't include any of the gimmicky crap the joycons have to lower the price.




Olmectron said:


> Well, yeah. That's what he said he will do.
> 
> His post doesn't tell me he is trying to excuse himself for pirating, but instead trying to explain his reasons.



His motives are to play a game for free. His reason is an excuse. Pretty simple.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> His motives are to play a game for free. His reason is an excuse. Pretty simple.


If that was my reasoning, I'd say so.  It's not like this is a site that shuns piracy, regardless of reasoning.  For Christ sake, I'm probably one of the very few people here with an unhacked release day Switch.  My PS4 is also legit, and I've bought over 1000 games on Steam.

Read again:


Xzi said:


> You can believe my motives are weak, I honestly don't care.  I refuse to give money to companies who mandate 16-hour work days (Epic) and/or companies that don't pay their voice actors (Gearbox).  *I might not even install the game for a long time, I'm not that eager to play it.  Basically just pirating it out of spite.*


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2019)

First it starts with pirating
Then next is drugs


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> First it starts with pirating
> Then next is drugs


Before you know it I'll be selling nuclear weapons on the black market.


----------



## SS4 (Jun 15, 2019)

Finally a non shitty control scheme for the Switch . . . . I might actually consider getting one now lol


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jun 15, 2019)

1. Actually wireless joycons are cool, but what is the point for this particular model. Look how big these are, how were you planning on holding them one-handed in split mode? You want a grip just for these things instead of using a proper controller?

2. Its should be about the same battery drain with normal joycons, they have to be recharged too as you are using them handheld. I would guess these won't have rumble for power transfer concerns alone though.

3. The switch tablet has a built-in gyro, I'm pretty sure this is what every game uses for gyro in handheld mode as its in the most accurate position. So handheld motion controls should work.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> First it starts with pirating
> Then next is drugs


i've been pirating since the 80's and i've never done drugs


----------



## burial (Jun 15, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> i've been pirating since the 80's and i've never done drugs


Since the 80s?


....old fucker


----------



## Burorī (Jun 15, 2019)

AlexMCS said:


> It's already listed on amazon US though - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T5QKKVP/
> 
> Buying this stuff ASAP, I need it. IDGAF about the extra "features" of the joycons. They suck as individual joysticks, I hate gyro/rumble, and have no use for NFC. Since I mostly play the Switch in portable mode, this is a godsend.


I don't really order things online and I'm sure you won't find it in stores

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Burorī said:


> I don't really order things online and I'm sure you won't find it in stores


Or it will release months later like the D-Pad joycon


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 15, 2019)

burial said:


> Since the 80s?
> 
> 
> ....old fucker


older and* A LOT* wiser*.* and to answer the previous question only *weak *minded idiots do drugs* *


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 15, 2019)

Burorī said:


> I don't really order things online and I'm sure you won't find it in stores
> 
> Or it will release months later like the D-Pad joycon



Heh, I'm the opposite - I only buy stuff online.



Hells Malice said:


> Looks nice but i'll never trust third party controllers. They're priced in a way that means they could very well be quality, but who knows. Glad they at least didn't include any of the gimmicky crap the joycons have to lower the price.
> 
> His motives are to play a game for free. His reason is an excuse. Pretty simple.



Hori is very well known for being a great controller manufacturer.
My Hori Fighting Commander Pro is over 2 years old already, in almost perfect condition, and is MUCH better than any alternative for fighting games.

As for piracy itself, it's mostly a matter of service than cheapness.
When I was a teen, I had 0 income, so almost every game I got was pirated.
Today, most of my games are NOT pirated, since I can afford them, and Steam promotions gives them an accessible price from time to time. I even buy them at launch if I really like the IP, as I did for Warriors Orochi 4 and Tales of Vesperia: DE.

Most of my pirated games now are on the Switch, since Nintendo sucks at deals and price adjustments.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 15, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> 1. Actually wireless joycons are cool, but what is the point for this particular model. Look how big these are, how were you planning on holding them one-handed in split mode? You want a grip just for these things instead of using a proper controller?
> 
> 2. Its should be about the same battery drain with normal joycons, they have to be recharged too as you are using them handheld. I would guess these won't have rumble for power transfer concerns alone though.
> 
> 3. The switch tablet has a built-in gyro, I'm pretty sure this is what every game uses for gyro in handheld mode as its in the most accurate position. So handheld motion controls should work.


For what it's worth, gyro is in the Joy Cons. I'm fairly sure the tablet itself doesn't have the capability, or at least if it does, games don't interface with it. 

From memory, most games rely on the right joy con's tracking.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2019)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I don't want to buy new joycons because the Switch Mini might be announced next year but in the meantime this will make handheld mode way more comfortable for me


I wonder if the "Pro" will come with revised Joy-Con.



Xzi said:


> I doubt anyone is expecting Pokemon or Zelda-level sales out of it, but there's definitely a market out there for mech games with a focus on customization.  I think the aesthetic is pretty awesome, too.


They could pull a Xenoblade and gain popularity. 

 Making me miss Custom Robo again.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 15, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> For what it's worth, gyro is in the Joy Cons. I'm fairly sure the tablet itself doesn't have the capability, or at least if it does, games don't interface with it.
> 
> From memory, most games rely on the right joy con's tracking.


It does, it is used in VR mode. It is not used by any game I know in anything but VR mode.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 15, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> It does, it is used in VR mode. It is not used by any game I know in anything but VR mode.


Huh! Learn something new every day I guess! I always thought you had to keep the Joy Cons in the system for VR mode because of the gyro.


----------



## GreywormJohn (Jun 15, 2019)

Losses it's portability but looks dope!


----------



## Nekomaru (Jun 15, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> It does, it is used in VR mode. It is not used by any game I know in anything but VR mode.


It can be used by any game as long as there's a patch or It's supported from the start. I expect it to be at least compatible with the announced DxM gyro :-p

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scarlet said:


> Huh! Learn something new every day I guess! I always thought you had to keep the Joy Cons in the system for VR mode because of the gyro.


Switch is more clever than you think :-p Like in the Labo VR Kit, the Elephant Trunk setup is tracking the positions of the tablet and both Joy-Cons separately.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm not intrested in the Switch Pro but Nintendo might revise the joycon design


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 16, 2019)

I played the demo of this docked and painfully felt the limitation of the Switch's hardware with framerate drops.  Just made me miss Armored Core on current gen consoles like PS4 or Xbox One.

Wish FromSoftware would stop with the fucking "souls like" genre. (Elden Ring)


----------

